# Free WIne bottles



## rocpit1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi, I am currently remodeling our home to sell it and need to get rid of stuff. I have a hundred plus wine bottles ready to be filled. They are cleaned, labels removed and stacked. If you know of anyone that can use them please let them know. I need them gone ASAP. I live in Madison MS. Just reply to this post with contact information and I will give you directions. Please bring boxes. Thanks you for your help. I hate to get rid of them, my wine is still in carboys and aging but I need the space.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 11, 2008)

Wish I was near by, couldnt you store them at a friends house in exchange for a few bottles when the wine is done?


----------



## rocpit1 (Dec 11, 2008)

I wish that was an option. Unfortunately we are already storing more than we want to at various places. With the carboys, co2 tanks kegs and other equipment, it is a good bit of stuff to store.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 11, 2008)

If you want you can ship them all over here!


----------



## rocpit1 (Dec 11, 2008)

I would love to but would hate having to box them up. lol 
How about taking a weekend trip and bring a couple of bottles with you?:


----------



## rocpit1 (Dec 13, 2008)

Just a follow up. The bottles have found a new home. Thank you for your time and interest. I hope to have room and time to start back up again soon.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 13, 2008)

Are you building a bigger wine room?


----------



## jbullard1 (Dec 13, 2008)

If I had seen this earlier I would have driven the 130 miles to Madison Ms and picked them up


----------



## rocpit1 (Dec 13, 2008)

Wade E said:


> Are you building a bigger wine room?



Right now we are just trying to sell our house. We are going to move out to a friends spare house while we build a earth house which will definitely have a large wine room (my wife has already agreed completely).


----------



## Wade E (Dec 13, 2008)

Very cool, better have her sign that 1 in blood though!


----------

